# Going rate for older Ultimates...



## tampafw (Jul 25, 2009)

I am currently looking to replace my stolen 94 Ultimate 57. Having been on the same steed for 15 years I know I still don't want anything else, but have a couple of issues to work out. 

1. I can't find one! 
2. If I do find one I have no idea what fair market value is.....so any education you can throw my way would be great. 

I would even consider a different Litespeed frame, but prefer an older Lynskey built frame. Have had 2 friends deal with the new Litespeed ownership on warranty issues.....which were handled horribly. Both of their rides were the 'new' Litespeeds and coupled with their bad experiences I don't want to deal with it. I put somewhere in the neighborhood of 90K miles on my Ultimate and it never had one single issue....

Thanks for any input....


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

FWIW I recently bought a 1999 Ultimate for $1100 shipped. I had to change the wheels, handlebars, and fork which came out to around $200 more after selling off the older parts. The drive train was in excellent shape so no work needed there.

I would expect to pay between $1000 and $2000 depending on the year, condition, and components included. When I was in the market I was specifically looking for a 2002-2005 Tuscany, or a 1998-2001 Ultimate. It took me a year and change to find the Ultimate since there are not many for sale in the used marketplace. Also, you will find a better deal if you buy between November and March since most people buy before the summer months.


----------

